Coin: Dead or Alive? - arpitagarwal
======
shermablanca
I learned my lesson to not develop an entire business on the buzz of a new
product [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bendunphy/numis-the-
coi...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bendunphy/numis-the-coin-wallet)

------
Lit91
Likely dead.

While I like the idea behind coin and similar systems like the stratos card
and would use the technology, usually these systems don't make it past
prototypes.

Visa/MC/Disc/Amex put an end to a lot of these all-in-one cards. If they do
get released, they don't last long.

Storing full track data, which is what these systems do, is against card
company regulations. They own the magnetic stripe data and keep tight controls
over how it is used.

For a simple overview see:
[http://www.visa.com/dropthedata/data.html](http://www.visa.com/dropthedata/data.html)

~~~
stouset
Not to mention, the EMV rollout will kill this dead in its tracks anyway.

------
minimaxir
Coin has been replying to backers on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/coin/with_replies](https://twitter.com/coin/with_replies)

------
roflchoppa
I have one, it works in a lot of places. Sometimes it has issues on gas
station machines, but besides that its great. 7/10

------
chkuendig
I assume this is about [https://onlycoin.com/](https://onlycoin.com/) ?

------
jtfairbank
Checkout Final: [https://www.getfinal.com/](https://www.getfinal.com/)

------
Dazy
I suppose they will ship. But dates are moved

